

Is there a tool that sends webpages to my kindle? - marcamillion

Just got a kindle, and would like to move some of my reading offline.<p>I would love to have a tool that allows me to just paste the URLs for the articles I want, and it emails it to my kindle email address.<p>Any ideas?
======
dandelany
<http://www.instapaper.com> :)

When you're logged in, you can access Kindle settings from:
<http://www.instapaper.com/user/kindle>

~~~
marcamillion
Cool beans.

What's the catch? Is it free? How long will it be free?

~~~
dandelany
Instapaper's completely free. The only catch is that Amazon charges you 15
cents for any wireless delivery that isn't a book/periodical you purchased
from them. So if you set Instapaper to deliver daily, it works out to a fee of
~$5/mo, ~$60/yr. I just set it to deliver weekly and the cost is negligible.

~~~
seancron
Actually, from my understanding, there's only a fee if you have it delivered
over 3G.

    
    
      If you transfer personal documents to your Kindle via Wi-Fi there is no 
      delivery fee. If you transfer personal documents to your Kindle via 3G
      while inside the United States, the fee is $ .15 per megabyte.
      When traveling outside the United States, a fee of $.99 per megabyte will apply.
    

Source:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=2...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200505520&#fees)

~~~
robosox
This is correct. I have a Wifi-only Kindle and have never been charged for an
Instapaper transfer.

